# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Toka e sheshte

## Isomer937

Kur po rishikoja nje teme te hapur me pare pashe nje shenim qe me nxiti te hap kete teme. 

Ne fillim kur e degjova ne shkolle m'u duk e pabesueshme por ka njerez qe mendojne qe toka eshte e sheshte. Jam kurioz te di nqse ju ka shkuar ndonjehere ne mendje kjo gje. Faktet qe shkencetaret e Tokes se sheshte sjellin jane si me poshte. Po ne fillim po sjell nje perkthim te shkurter nga wikipedia:

Flat Earth Society (a.k.a. International Flat Earth Society or the International Flat Earth Research Society) pra Shoqata e Tokes se Sheshte ( ose  Shoqata Nderkombetare e Tokes se Sheshte ose  Shoqata Nderkombetare e Kerkimeve te Tokes se Sheshte) eshte nje organizate qe perpiqet te perhape mendimin qe toka eshte e sheshte dhe jo sfere. Organizata e diteve tona eshte themeluar nga anglezi Samuel Shenton ne 1956 dhe me vone nga Charles K. Johnson qe kishte si baze shtepine e tij ne  Lancaster, California. Shoqata e siperpermenduar u shpernda pas vdekjes se Johnson ne 2001 nderkohe qe emri vazhdon te permendet ne shume faqe interneti. 

Diskutim te mbare dhe ne vazhdim do sjell disa materiale me shume rreth kesaj ceshtjeje. Ne te njejten kohe ju ftoj te votoni ne sondazh. 

Une mendoj qe toka eshte sfere. Mgjate per nje diskutim me te kendshem do perpiqem te marr anen e " besimtareve te tokes se sheshte"

----------


## Darius

Tani ka mbetur te hapni dhe teme a rrotullohet toka apo jo. Pash zotin ca i keni keto budallalliqe qe shkruani? 

Tema mbyllet.

----------

